# paypal



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

sory guys i dont really know where to post but can some1 help me with paypal. i recently added my visa electron to paypal so now its verified. and now i try to put euros from visa to paypal i click add founds and it show me some error message. something with bookmarks...i cant add euros :S


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi slayerdeath555

When doing transactions with paypal it is best that you open a business account than a personal one. Transferring funds should not be difficult, go to the currency transfer page and select the default currency that you want to use, then transfer funds from your visa to your paypal account. Make sure that you added a credit card account, the transfer does not get timed out, it happens when you refresh the page or by using the page arrows then you will need to sign in again.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

hey  ty for anwser but when i click on add funds i get message:

Add Funds is Not Available 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



PayPal does not currently offer the ability to add funds from your bank account. 

When you make a payment, PayPal charges the buyer's credit card and instantly credits the seller's PayPal account.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It is just possible that this is because you are trying to transfer funds without having made a purchase.

the whole point about paypal is that you find something you want to buy then steer your purchase through your paypal account, where the money for the purchase will be debited from your declared credit source.

trying to transfer funds to your own account may not be allowed due to money laundering laws


----------

